# New pup drinking a LOT



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of you may know I picked up my new puppy last night. She is such a delight and everyone is getting along so well already.

She is drinking a LOT of water.. I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences with their puppies drinking what seems like an excessive amount. If I am remembering correctly, Charlie drank nowhere NEAR as much as what Remi is drinking. She pees literally every 10-15 minutes. It's almost like she is obsessed with drinking.

She seems healthy is every other aspect though.. a little on the skinny side but I am sure it is just because she is so young and energetic.. Charlie was the same way. I am sure she wasn't starved.. I got her off a friends parents who just couldn't keep up with her (which really I don't think I mind in this case hehehe) and they have other dogs that are also in great health. Her gums are a nice pink color, so she isn't dehydrated, and she's eating fine. 

She was given a dewormer yesterday when I picked her up. We weren't sure if she had them or not so just to be on the safe side.. and she was also given her first (and only) puppy shot. 

Could it be a reaction to either of these that are making her drink so much?

Would it be safe to limit her water? I will still always have some out.. just not a full bowl because its like she wants to drink the full bowl each time I put it out.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds to me like she is just stressed. This is normal for any dog in a new environment. I wouldnt limit water but I would remove the water bowl by 7pm at night to help her hold her bladder over night. Give her a few days to settle in and once she figures out water is always available she should slow down a bit.


----------

